# Curing Cabinet build



## buckscent (Oct 9, 2018)

hey all, I would like to invite you on my curing cabinet build with me, help me with this build because I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  SO, below is step one.  Took ,e a couple months to find the fridge I wanted, I knew I wanted a glass door one and those are harder to find.  But I did find one

<a href="https://postimg.cc/8sq8BF6m" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.postimg.cc/8sq8BF6m/fridge1.jpg" alt="fridge1"/></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://postimg.cc/9rT6xWP5" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.postimg.cc/9rT6xWP5/fridge2.jpg" alt="fridge2"/></a><br/><br/>

A nice surprise was it already has a Emerson Temp controller in it that someone added

I put a thermometer in it and set the Emerson to 60... Righ now it goes from 40 one minute then I go look at it later and it is right on 60, then 50 back to 40... Don't know ywt if it the thermometer yet or not but when it shows 40 it does feel like it inside


I also have these ready to purchase but have not yet



May need this IF the Emerson controller isin't working

This is one item I do already have

I think this is all I will need for the build but let me know if I have missed anything.  I know a small fan but I will get one from Wal-Fart.     I look forward to taking this journey with all of you


----------



## buckscent (Oct 9, 2018)

this is the manual for the emerson it came with, I think it talks about the set point you where talking about.  I need to check what it's set to

https://climate.emerson.com/documents/16e09-101-instructions-en-us-4209196.pdf

so you have a humidifier and a dehumidifier?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice setup Holly!!
Al


----------



## buckscent (Oct 10, 2018)

such good info thank you!!!  So what heater and dehumidifer are those,  hard to tell in pic.  And what controls the heater? When does the heater come on?  Sorry just so new at this and want to make sure I have everything I need for the build.


----------



## buckscent (Oct 18, 2018)

Well I got all my equipment in a couple days ago... I have been so busy at work then coming home and laying flooring, my wife has me replacing the carpet with wood.  I hope to get working on my cabinet next week







I did put the temp/humidity display in there just to see, I also went to Lowes and got the AcuRite Holly suggested and put them both in there.   it looks like the Emerson that was in there is holding 60 after I made the change


----------



## buckscent (Oct 19, 2018)

well don't know if I am in the club yet or not... let's hold off that high honor until I at least produce something edible :)
I have my cabinet in the basement in the back corner against the  blocks of the outside wall. it gets colder in there during the winter but in Alabama that still not to cold for very long.   I am sure I will have many many questions once I get started curing, but that's a new thread for a later date


----------



## buckscent (Oct 19, 2018)

That is the exact cure I thought of doing...spot on. That or a duck Prosciutto. I am one when I do something I go wide open from the beggining, going to slow down this time as this can affect other people if I get them sick so yes, starting slow and working my way up as I learn processes and get comfortable


----------



## buckscent (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey Holly, still gathering ext cords, plugs and cable managment stuff.... For now just for testing i pit the humidifier and dehumidifier in...  What are your srttings on the inkbird for a place I can start.  Going to set for 70% just to play with and get myself familairized.   Thanks


----------



## buckscent (Oct 24, 2018)

I hope as I am building this cabinet that it will help others with issues that I am having if they come across the same thing... so my issue now is this..... Before I start drilling all my holes I want to check the placement of equipment so I went ahead and put in the humidifier and dehumidifier and got the inkbird setup.  70%RH with an alarm of high 100 and low 50.  Before I plugged them in the fridge one wireless hydrometer read temp of 60 and humidity of 81. The other one, yes for now I have 2 setup just for double verification, temp 60 and humidity 89. So when I plugged them in the humidifier started spraying the cool mist. So if the internal humidity is above 80 and I have the inkbird RH set to 70 why would it come on?  Could it be that the original roof fan is still hooked up and running?


----------



## buckscent (Oct 25, 2018)

SO I "Thought they where plugged in correctly but they where backwards in W1 and W2. And the fan IS running all the time as the fridge is plugged into the wall outlet (I might go ahead and plug up the temp controller as well to test it).  And the Humidity Controller settings are:

Humidity set point )HS_ 70%
Humidification differential value (HD) 3.0%
Dehumidification value (DD) = 3.0 %
Alarm high (AH) = 100.0 %
Alarm low (AL) = 50.0 %
Compressor delay = 0 minutes
Humidity calibration (CA) = 0 %


----------



## buckscent (Oct 25, 2018)

SO I "Thought they where plugged in correctly but they where backwards in W1 and W2. And the fan IS running all the time as the fridge is plugged into the wall outlet (I might go ahead and plug up the temp controller as well to test it). And the Humidity Controller settings are:

Humidity set point )HS_ 70%
Humidification differential value (HD) 3.0%
Dehumidification value (DD) = 3.0 %
Alarm high (AH) = 100.0 %
Alarm low (AL) = 50.0 %
Compressor delay = 0 minutes
Humidity calibration (CA) = 0 %


----------



## buckscent (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorry for the delay, crazy couple weeks, I was gone all last week.  So I got back yesterday and rested.  To day I hooked up the Inkbird humidity controller and the Inkbird Temp Controller.  when you look at the pics just know I have not put the cabinet in it's place and just have all the controllers laying on the floor as I want to get everything working before I drill holes and start mounting equipment.  I was having issues with the humidity but only had it plugged up.  today I got both humidity and temp connected and working and I think so far so good!! Thanks Holly!!!  Here are the pics

This is 4:42 today when I first programmed and plugged in.. Alarms where going crazy












this is at 5:54  seems to have settled down


----------



## buckscent (Nov 14, 2018)

So i have it all hooked up but just laying on the floor, now I just needto drill holes, mount electical boxes and do some cable managment.  One question is, is it normal when the fan and compressor comes on the humidity shoots up 8-10 percent?  It does come back down, what I can tell is tthat when the cooler comes on the compressor and the fan both come on till temp is achived then off


----------



## buckscent (Nov 17, 2018)

Just about done.  The interior light and come cable management and I will be done and ready to cure meat...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 18, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> If you want to really simplify the controls get
> 
> Inkbird ITC-308 - temperature controller
> Inkbird IHC -200 - humidity controller
> ...



Great setup!

I have the inkbird controls, looking for a suitable fridge  Wat one did you use?


----------



## buckscent (Nov 18, 2018)

I found a true as well.  Paid 200 bucks for it.


----------



## buckscent (Nov 19, 2018)

What type of hanging hooks should I use?


----------



## buckscent (Nov 21, 2018)

Just put in its final resting place. Hooked it all up and added a bucket of water.


----------



## buckscent (Nov 26, 2018)

Any idea why the humidty stays close to 2.5% higher?  If I set it for 75% it sets about 77.5.  If i set it to 72% it will sit at about 74.4.  Temp is right on


----------



## buckscent (Nov 28, 2018)

That did it I believe...  I set from 3.0 to 2.0 for both and then the humidifier was set all the way up and it was putting out a ton of mist.   I dialed it back to a little before half way and now 75.2 and 75.3 all day long.. Thanks!!!


----------



## buckscent (Nov 29, 2018)

What about air flow?  Do you have any issues with "stale" air?  The only time my fan kicks in is when the compressor comes on, which I assume is not going to be very often since the temp stays so consistent...


----------



## buckscent (Nov 29, 2018)

ok


----------



## buckscent (Dec 2, 2018)

Well finally got something in the cabinet.  Nothing what I thought I would put in it my first time but since I was familiar with making sausage anyway.  Sausage in the back is Hungarian and the ones up front are Italian.  Right now they are fermenting at 73 degrees for about 24-30 hrs.   After that they will cure for about 3 weeks.   Also curing a panchetta to put in the cabinet in 10-14 days


----------



## buckscent (Dec 4, 2018)

So I changed the cabinet over to curing at 54 degrees and 75%.  One mistake I made was to make a couple continuous long links and as they where hanging the split because they where so heavy. So next time i will do one each and tie on each end.  Also i dut the date/weight and expected weight on a sticky label and pit it on the plastic hook I use.   What is good label to use one each one?


----------



## buckscent (Dec 8, 2018)

4 days in and it’s starting to developed a good white molds and has lost 18%. It is just a little Sticky/tacky but seems to be gettin less and less.   I started at 54 degrees and 76%.  I dropped to 51 degrees and 72% last night to slow it down a little.


----------



## buckscent (Dec 13, 2018)

Did another weighing.  I think they are drying to quick. I raised humidity from 74 to 76 and the tem is at 51.  Question is what slows drying Lower or higher temps?


----------



## buckscent (Dec 14, 2018)

10-4... thanks


----------



## buckscent (Dec 23, 2018)

Well looks like my very first cure is complete and successful!! The panchetta is 2 weeks in and still needs about 10-12 more weeks.  The sausages are done!!


----------

